# Slingshot shooting and The Forum



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

1. Fun. 2. Associating with like minded members 3. Collecting slingshots 4. Crafting slingshots 5. Learning how to find that one special setup. 6. Accuracy???? I put accuracy last, because As TreeFork told me a few years back, “have FUN and the accuracy will improve???????? I could be wrong, but I feel there are some amazing members that may think everyone is a sharp shooter???????? I can definitely say I am not a sharp shooter, but I have FUN???? Due to this Forum, I have learned a ton of information concerning slingshots and shooting them. I’ve met and became acquainted with genuine sincere people for which Im grateful. And last but not least, I’ve learned a lot of humor from several fun loving members???????? Just once Id like to hear of someone post they hit that one target they have been trying to hit quite awhile???? They used to have a competition to see how many shots out of five we could put in a circle the size of the bottom of a soda can.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Not all fun competitions have to be the top of the accuracy chain. I feel the Forum needs to promote new and those of us that shoot ok due to my hectic life, I don’t really have the spare time. Anyone can start a fun competition.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

If this forum didnt exist, I would have never taken up slingshot shooting. Plain and simple. 
All the helpful and kind people here, really go a long way in helping a newbie!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

What I meant to say was let’s get the newer and younger people involved


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I shot in a pistol competition and it had 20 playing cards you shot 5 cards with the backs faceing you and you got the face value the best hand one it was a chance and I had a lot of fun doing it that way.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sounds fun Ghost


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

when we were young we would take turns setting a pine cone in a difficult spot and then the other guy would have to turn around ,find it and shoot it,faster than anyone else to win,hmmmmm good times


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

No sharp shooter here either but I have more fun than anyone when I'm popping my target! :target:


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> I shot in a pistol competition and it had 20 playing cards you shot 5 cards with the backs faceing you and you got the face value the best hand one it was a chance and I had a lot of fun doing it that way.


that is so cool.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

just for you mr. tag. the last time i shot before vacation, i hit my candle lid circle target. not once, but twice, with each slingshot.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I also shoot for fun over accuracy. Its cool when you do connect regularly though.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

mattwalt said:


> I also shoot for fun over accuracy. Its cool when you do connect regularly though.


Yeah, it all depends. I wish I could take a carefree approach, but fun, for me, is simply trying to continually improve. To be honest, only lately, this last week, did I manage to actually have fun, in the way you all mean it, and this because I just overcame a plateau, made a jump in accuracy/consistency, and I just let fly with full confidence in each and every shot.
Thank god I am taking up archery too, I was afraid I would run out of things to torture me ????????????????


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Way to go Hoggy Thanks for sharing


----------



## PhrednurHead (Dec 29, 2018)

For me, I shoot almost exclusively .177 bb's and 1/4" steel due to price. I find tremendous enjoyment in can cutting with such small ammo. Cutting a can with 3/8" ammo only takes a few shots generally but when you start trying to cut a can with .177 bb's it can prove to be quite daunting.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome Phrednurhead Now that sounds like fun.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Well said Tag!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Tag said:


> Way to go Hoggy Thanks for sharing


thank you sir.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I'll try to think of a fun contest in the next few days, Good idea Tag!

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

On my lunch break today, I threw my empty soda can in the grass and started shooting it with clay pellets. They won't tear through it, but had enough impact to make it jump 6 inches. I chased it around for a good 10 minutes before going back in. I find that type of shooting a lot more fun than seriously shooting a target. It's just relaxation, mediation, and a little destruction to appeal to the child in you. So idea: What if you had a race to knock your can (or target of choice) across a finish line? Not only would you need to be accurate, but quick too. And strategy comes into play with your angles, going for maximum can jumping distance!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> On my lunch break today, I threw my empty soda can in the grass and started shooting it with clay pellets. They won't tear through it, but had enough impact to make it jump 6 inches. I chased it around for a good 10 minutes before going back in. I find that type of shooting a lot more fun than seriously shooting a target. It's just relaxation, mediation, and a little destruction to appeal to the child in you. So idea: What if you had a race to knock your can (or target of choice) across a finish line? Not only would you need to be accurate, but quick too. And strategy comes into play with your angles, going for maximum can jumping distance!


as kids we used pine cones and raced them this way,it was a lot of fun,now we got aluminium cans though


----------



## PhrednurHead (Dec 29, 2018)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> On my lunch break today, I threw my empty soda can in the grass and started shooting it with clay pellets. They won't tear through it, but had enough impact to make it jump 6 inches. I chased it around for a good 10 minutes before going back in. I find that type of shooting a lot more fun than seriously shooting a target. It's just relaxation, mediation, and a little destruction to appeal to the child in you. So idea: What if you had a race to knock your can (or target of choice) across a finish line? Not only would you need to be accurate, but quick too. And strategy comes into play with your angles, going for maximum can jumping distance!


I tried something sort of like this in an extremely large and empty parking lot. Not only does it give you an opportunity to work on shot placement but you can also work on shooting moving targets if you hit your can just right or when the wind blows and sends your can rolling.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I channel my 7 year old self everytime I 'go shootin'. Sometimes I don't shoot but just wander around thinking about shooting with my hand wrapped around the sling in my pocket. I know I can hit stuff so if I have a mind I pick something just beyond my accurate distance and wail away trying to get that 'impossible' shot. I dunno. My sling is my adult pass out of my reality.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Very well said Mo


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

I think chasing a can around the ground is my favourite game. In my version I start by shooting it off a tree stump or branch in a wooded area and then try hit it where it lands. Adding to the fun is having to move around to get a shot as it hides in the foliage or behind trees and every shot is from a different range.


----------

